# Hartmais



## riegerhof (5. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute!
Wenn ich mit Hartmais auf Karpfen angeln will muß ich den getrockneten Mais zuerst kurz kochen oder wässern oder nimmt der Karpfen den Mais so hart wie er ist?Warum kann man nicht den normalen Futtermais vom Bauern nehmen?
PSie Tips vom Hammersee die ich bekommen habe waren sehr hilfreich.#h #h |wavey:


----------



## Sveni90 (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hartmais*

Ist denn Hartmais kein Futtermais vom Bauern?
Also die karpfen würden auch den ungekochten mais fressen das ist für die kein Problem.
Ich Übergieße meinen Mais immer mit heißem Wasser dann Deckel drauf und in 2 tagen ist der Gut.
In der Zeit fängt er an mit Gären und gibt einern "wunderbaren" Geruch ab, den die Fische lieben.
Außerdem füttert der Mais sich besser an zumindest vom Ufer aus
und auf´s Haar bekommt man ihn auch besser.


----------



## Seebaer (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hartmais*

Hallo..

wenn kleinere Mengen an Mais brauchst nimm eine Thermoskanne - halb mit Mais füllen - kochendes Wasser darüber und über Nacht stehen lassen.
Am nächsten Tag ist er weich genug#6


----------



## petrikasus (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hartmais*

Vor dem Kochen Aromen zugeben, dann ziehen die richtig durch.


----------



## Seebaer (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hartmais*



			
				petrikasus schrieb:
			
		

> Vor dem Kochen Aromen zugeben, dann ziehen die richtig durch.


So mache ich das auch immer. Ich tue den gleich mit in die Thermokanne


----------



## tapaesser (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hartmais*

Welche Aromastoffe bevorzug ihr ?

Ich nehme immer Vanillezucker. Hatte damit bisher recht guten Erfolg.
Ich bereite es folgenderassen zu: Hart- bw. Futtermais in einen Topf. Wasser rauf, zum Kochen bringen Vanille rein, 5 min kochen lassen und dann lasse ich das Ganze über Nacht ziehen.


----------



## grintz (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hartmais*

Also irgendwas mache ich noch falsch ! Habe letztens auch mal Hartmais aufgekocht (bestimmt ne halbe Stunde) und der ist jetzt noch hart wie vorher.
Gbts da nen besonderen Trick ? #c


----------



## tapaesser (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hartmais*



			
				grintz schrieb:
			
		

> Also irgendwas mache ich noch falsch ! Habe letztens auch mal Hartmais aufgekocht (bestimmt ne halbe Stunde) und der ist jetzt noch hart wie vorher.
> Gbts da nen besonderen Trick ? #c



Hast du den denn auch über Nacht im Wasser ziehen lassen??

Ein bisschen hart soll er bleiben, nicht wie Dosenmais, damit die kleinen Weißfische den Köder nicht abknabbern und der Mais soll ja auf dem Haar halten.


----------



## NorbertF (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hartmais*

Versucht mal Backaroma Bittermandel.
Bei uns hier drehen die Fischlis voll ab bei dem Geschmack.
Also einfach zum Mais dazukippen ein Röhrchen voll.


----------



## tapaesser (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hartmais*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Versucht mal Backaroma Bittermandel.
> Bei uns hier drehen die Fischlis voll ab bei dem Geschmack.
> Also einfach zum Mais dazukippen ein Röhrchen voll.



:mund mal ganz laut  DANKE sage:m


----------



## grintz (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hartmais*

Also ich hab den Mais die ganze Nacht durchzeihen lassen, aber der is sogar nach einmaligem einfrieren und wieder auftauen noch ziemlich hart . 
Ich hab keine ahnung was ich falsch gemacht habe. 
Kann man den Mais eigentlich solange ziehen lassen bis er dann wiech ist oder fängt der irgendwann an zu gammeln ?


----------



## tapaesser (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hartmais*

Ich persöhnlich lasse den aufgekochten Mais im Kochwasser. Mache mir immer so 1 - 2 kg fürs Wochenende. Länger nicht, da ich mit angegährten Mais schlechte Erfahrung gemacht habe. Andere Angelkollegen schwören wiederum auf leicht sauren Mais. Also dazu von mir ein klares weiß ich nicht.

Wie oben schon geschrieben, ich koche den Mais incl. Vanillezucker, und lasse das ganze dann auf der abgestellten Herdplatte über Nacht stehen. Am nächsten Morgen kann ich den Mais dann mit den Fingernägeln zerquetschen. (Härtegrad)


----------



## Isfandiar (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hartmais*

ich hab auch so ein ähnliches problem wie grintz....ein teil platzt auf, der rest bleibt relativ hart....also die richtige methode hab ich auch noch nicht ganz raus, aber das mit der thermoskanne hört sich ziemlich gut an...muss ich das nächste mal gleich ausprobieren


----------



## darth carper (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hartmais*

Der Mais wird nicht weich! Soll er auch garnicht!
In der Fischzüchterei wird er übrigens ungekocht gefüttert.
Die Fische haben damit keine Probleme.
Gekocht riecht er aber attraktiver, besonders wenn er nach dem Kochen noch 1-2 Tage im Kochwasser stehen bleibt.
Aromastoffe braucht man dann überhaupt nicht!


----------



## Mr. Cutty (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hartmais*

Moin,
also mit Dosenmais ohne Aromastoffe habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Schuppentiere da irgendwie nicht drauf abfahren. Da ich noch am austesten bin, werde ich beim nächsten mal mal Vanille oder Bittermandel zusetzen.

Hingegen fahren die Brassen hier mehr auf den Paniermehlteig ab.


----------



## alex4 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hartmais*

Also wenn ich meinen Hartmais vorbereite, dann mach ich das so:
Als erstes wird der 24 Stunden gewässert! Dann koch ich ihn so ca. 30 Minuten. Und dann lass ich ihn einfach noch ein paar wenige Wochen stehen! Durch das gären (nicht schimmeln!!!) entsteht ja bekanntlich zucker, welches den Mais süßer macht! Der Mais ist dann außerdem richtig schön weich, aber auch nicht zu weich!! Klingt zwar etwas aufwendiger als das andere, aber man kann ihn halt nehmen wenn man ihn braucht (also wenn der dann gärt), denn dann kommt es nicht auf eine oder zwei Wochen drauf an!

Gruß Alex|wavey:


----------



## darth carper (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hartmais*

Ein paar Wochen?
Meine Frage wäre wie du den Mais dazu bringst in dieser Zeit nicht zu schimmeln?


----------



## Marlow (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hartmais*

Servus,

ich verfahre so,
Schnellkochtopf mit ca. 0,5kg Mais, doppelte Menge Wasser, kochen bis der richtig Dampft dann einfach ausschalten und stehen lassen, ca 3Stunden.
Dann kipp ich das in einen Eimer ein paar krümel Backhefe drauf und in die Sonne gestellt. Das geht dann sofort los und beginnt zu gähren, die Körner werden richtig schön matschig aber zerfallen nicht, nach zwei Tagen kann man damit richtig schöne Erfolge erziehlen.


----------



## Naglfar (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hartmais*

schnellkochtopf ist bei mir auch oft im einsatz. grad wenn es mal eilt. damit solltest du jeden mais weich kriegen. 

gären lassen tu ich eigentlich nicht oft mit absicht. das passiert automatisch wenn ich mit einmal kochen paar tage angeln geh. und schimmel probleme mit mais hatte ich noch nie. 

und aroma gleich mit ins kochwasser geben und danach noch einen schuss. aber ein ganzes röhrchen hab ich noch nie aufeinmal reingekippt. ich halte mich da eher etwas zurück. vielleicht sollte ich mal auch etwas mehr reinkippen.

kombiniert ihr aromen? da hab ich auch eher die finger weggelassen. 

meist kommt bei mir vanillezucker, vanillearoma und honig zum einsatz.

gruß,
naglfar


----------



## Marlow (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hartmais*

Knoblauch ist mein Favo, seis mit Mais oder mit kleinen Kartoffeln


----------



## F&M-Lockstoffe (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hartmais*

Mal ne Frage was ist wenn ich pocornmais in ne termoskanne mit heißen wasser übernacht stehen lasse!wird der dann auch warm?Gruß........................


----------



## T.Racer666 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hartmais*



			
				F&M-Lockstoffe schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage was ist wenn ich pocornmais in ne termoskanne mit heißen wasser übernacht stehen lasse!wird der dann auch warm?Gruß........................


 
|kopfkrat |kopfkrat äääähhhhmmmmm, warm;+  |kopfkrat |kopfkrat   oder meinst du vieleicht weich?


----------



## mistercarp1993 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hartmais*

Hallo erst mal!
Ich habe es vor kurzem auch mal mit hartmais ausprobiert#6. Und ich muss sagen es war sehr erfolgreich 1 karpfen von 13 pfund für einen 15 jährigen "jungangler" war das ein super gefühl .

ich habe den mais erst einen kompletten tag einweichen lassen d.h. 24 stunden in kühlem wasser und etwas zucker mit hinzu gemischt. 
als nächstes habe ich den mais 10 minuten auf hoher temperatur "gekocht". und das war es eig. auch schon viel erfolg und vorallem 

*PETRI HEIL*


----------



## schadstoff (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hartmais*

Der Thread ist 2 jahre Alt ^^ 


aber trotzdem petri


----------

